# Close of a long day



## TraductoraPobleSec

Traduiríeu "close of a long day" per "al final d'un dia llarg"...

És un poema, però estic tan cansada que avui estic molt prosaica...

Merci.


----------



## betulina

Suposo que no ha de rimar, oi?  Així d'entrada em sembla molt bé (o canviar l'ordre, "final d'un llarg dia"), però pots dir-nos un parell de frases més?


----------



## chics

Jo també havia pensat "llarg dia", però si ha de rimar...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

quiet at her window quieta a la finestra
facing other windows mirant altres finestres
so in the end així que al final
close of a long day en acabar un dia llarg
in the end went and sat al final es va asseure
went back in and sat va tornar i es va asseure
at her window a la vora de la finestra
let up the blind and sat va pujar la persiana i es va asseure

Jo prefereixo l'adjectiu darrere del nom


----------



## betulina

Em sembla tot molt bé. Però a mi em segueix sonant millor "un llarg dia"... qüestió d'oïda, i ja et dic jo que la meva capacitat poètica és molt limitada.  O sigui que com tu ho sentis millor.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

OK: i al final hi posaré "immòbil a la finestra", en comptes de "quieta".


----------



## Dixie!

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Traduiríeu "close of a long day" per "al final d'un dia llarg"...



De fet, abans d'entrar al fil, en llegir el títol, la traducció que m'ha vingut al cap és aquesta.


----------



## Cracker Jack

TPS, només vull saber si es diu exactament un llarg dia per referir-se a un dia ple de problems, conflictes, nyaps, bunyols o sigui un dia de mala sort.  S'ho utilitza al arribar a casa o al reflexionar abans d'estirar-se al llit.

Et dono un exemple:

''So, how's your day?''
''Oh, it's been a long day, I don't wanna talk about it.''


----------



## betulina

Exacte, CJ, es fa servir en aquest sentit, perquè de tants merders que has tingut se t'ha fet el dia molt llarg, com si no s'acabés mai.

Que tinguis un bon dia!


----------

